# BUG REPORT L184: Ordering PPV on a 921



## tedhny (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't do this - and DISH support claims that it is not a known 921 issue. Anyone else have this problem, or a fix?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please provide more detail - what steps exactly did you go through to attempt to order the PPV, and what was the result? Ie, did the 921 give you any error messages? Did you attempt to order the PPV via remote, or did you call it in?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I have done this, and although I had some quirks with getting the 921 to properly report the purchase back to Dish (see my thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=26553 from a little while back), I didn't have any issues actually making the PPV purchase. I used the standard "purchase via remote" method of doing so; worked just fine.


----------



## tedhny (Jan 23, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Please provide more detail - what steps exactly did you go through to attempt to order the PPV, and what was the result? Ie, did the 921 give you any error messages? Did you attempt to order the PPV via remote, or did you call it in?


OK. Here you go:

Select PPV Program, Select "Yes" to "Do you wish to purchase?"

Select "Yes" to Confirmation Window.

Attention (363)
The Pay Per View Limit has been exceeded. To order PPV at this time call 1-877-DISH-PPV.

Select "OK" & return to Guide.

All Items in Purchase History (which I bought by phone) are dated 12/31 04:59 PM

Two are labeled "Reported" when I select. One, most recent, has no label.

Connection Test says Phone Line PASSED

Dial Out Gets "Dialing... Please Wait"

921 Then Freezes - Switching Off and On Un-Freezes - No Reboot Necessary.

Thank you.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Very Weird!!

I have ordered & recorded (via phone line attached) several PPV w/o problems.


----------

